# Haunted Wedding Plans



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

I am helping plan a halloween wedding and don't know where to start. I've participated in a few normal, white, dreamy weddings. So I know the basics, but a halloween theme is way out of my league. I am grateful that your forum files have photos (albeit terrifying ones) to give me an idea of where to begin.
If anyone has had a halloween wedding, please dish...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Do a search for wedding (see the search button in the upper right) and you should get tons of ideas!

I also follow a blog http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/ and she just had a fantastic and beautiful Halloween wedding last year and has many great ideas - most are cost effective and easy to make yourself.

It's a lovely day to get married on! (notice my siggy?)


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

If you also google "halloween wedding" there are tons of links. But, if you look specifically at google images with that search, you'll see some great stuff. Really some amazing things. I especially like the halloween wedding cakes. They have some really cool ones pictured there. Here are a couple of my favorite.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ohhh I forgot about the cool things you can do with cakes!

Here's a great link for gorgeous Halloween themed cakes:
http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2009/03/sunday-sweets-undead-wed.html


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JahRah!! those cakes are just awwwww!!!! I love it. The 3rd one is my favorite and I need to show Spookyone and tell her that is what she should of had for her wedding. considering she got married a few months ago.

Think about it... what can you CAN YOU USE?? Anything and everything that has to do with Halloween. Unless the wedding is Halloween theme wise theme then I am sure you can break it down to certain Halloween theme base on the wedding.

Main thing.....
spooktacular cake
lights ALOTS OF LIGHTS 
black wedding gown.
and you can have the grooms men, the bride maid, best man and the maid of horror to dress up too. The list is endless.

My cuz wanted a Halloween wedding but HIS Parents were strange about that stuff.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

My wife & I had a Halloween-themed wedding. I have some pics here on my profile. And I second Frankie's Girl's suggestion of doing a search for 'wedding' here. You'll find a bunch of posts I did & a bunch from others who've done a Halloween wedding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I don't know much about forums, so I didn't think about the search menu - great ideas and advice, and the pictures are spectacular! Blue


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I was married on Halloween (almost 3 years ago now ....wow where does the time go?) My husband went as Jack Skellington and I went as Sally. Our guests all came in costume and the place was completely done in Halloween decor (we got married at my home). I made all of the food and did all the decorations myself, and it was wonderful and tons of fun. *** I've been married too many times in the past but this is the last one and it was the best wedding of them all***. I carried a bouquet I made myself full of fall flowers, I had a bloody garter belt, we had a normal wedding ceremony, but we also did a hand fasting type of ceremony as well during the event where our hands were twined togeather with several fall colored ribbons. Our cake had jack and sally figurines on top, and our lighting was jack-o-lantern light strings, and paper lanters colored and halloween themed. It was amazing and I loved every single minute of it. If you have any questions or need any help feel free to send me a message.  Hope you're enjoying the forum.
-gothikren


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Gothikren said:


> I was married on Halloween (almost 3 years ago now ....wow where does the time go?) My husband went as Jack Skellington and I went as Sally. Our guests all came in costume and the place was completely done in Halloween decor (we got married at my home). I made all of the food and did all the decorations myself, and it was wonderful and tons of fun. *** I've been married too many times in the past but this is the last one and it was the best wedding of them all***. I carried a bouquet I made myself full of fall flowers, I had a bloody garter belt, we had a normal wedding ceremony, but we also did a hand fasting type of ceremony as well during the event where our hands were twined togeather with several fall colored ribbons. Our cake had jack and sally figurines on top, and our lighting was jack-o-lantern light strings, and paper lanters colored and halloween themed. It was amazing and I loved every single minute of it. If you have any questions or need any help feel free to send me a message.  Hope you're enjoying the forum.
> -gothikren


Thanks Gothikren - your wedding sounds wonderful! This will be a home wedding as well, and I'm doing most of the crafts, food, deco and flowers - I have to get on the ball since it's 99 days away! Thanks for the details you shared, it really helps. Blue


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

The cake in the first picture is what my cake looked like and it was awesome!! married around halloween 2 yrs ago. It was fantastic!!! Everyone is still talking about it!! Guest and all were dressed up we were vampires...officiant married us from a coffin.....fog machine going the whole time....soooo much fun....and Congrats...you'll have a ball!!!


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

I am having a halloween wedding my self, If you need help feel free to contact me and i will set you in the right way! I have found so much halloween wedding supplies.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Greeting I have been a halloween bride since 2005 yep its our 5th LOL .. Anyway one of the things I did for my wedding was used spookytown village pieces on My wedding cake .. some animated and had a bloody fountain in the cake. We had a wedding arch with skulls. Bought lots of back and red flowers and made my own flowers . All the wedding party was dressed in costume.. I found so many good decorations for the wedding and the best part I get to use it all year after year.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I got married on Halloween two years ago and I'm still getting compliments about it being the best wedding anyones ever been to. It was so great with everybody in costume it was super relaxed. One of the things I did was make a coffin and line it with visquine (sp?). Then we used it as a place to serve the beer, just filled it up with ice and stuck in the beer. I also have a tarot card reader which everyone Loved! Her line was so long people missed the cake cutting! I had gargoyles as my table center pieces. O I also sent out my invitations about 3 months in advance (didn't do save the dates) that way people would have plenty of time to plan for babysitters. And my invitations were shaped like coffins. I got the template off of Martha Stewarts website. It was actually a template for a menu but I just made it a little bigger.


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

wow from this one also..... all my post have been removed from yesterday? ooo so unfair.


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

I was talking about my wedding plans, and that all gets removed like my wedding is not even important..... that is a kick a hard kick.... HAVE A NICE WEDDING EVERYONE


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I am not sure what style you are going for.....elegant or more whimsical? But here are a few ideas. There are other threads on forum on this subject, just do a search. Best witches!*  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*More ideas.....*


----------

